# Gemma in her necklace made by Stella (Wicked Pixie)!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Stella (Wicked Pixie) made a gorgeous necklace for Gemma. I recommend you buy one from her, too! They are so beautiful and affordable! You could never find such a beautiful necklace in any pet boutique without spending over $50. Plus they are custom and unique! She has a thread in the Crafts forum with examples of all the styles she makes. Seriously, check it out!

Anyways, here's Gemma in her new pretty girl necklace:





































Thank you so much, Stella!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh lala! Pretty lady! Very classy. 
That is the style I liked most too. It looks great.


Stella you got a talent my friend! Very well done!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

so cute! love it


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!



~LS~ said:


> Oh lala! Pretty lady! Very classy.
> That is the style I liked most too. It looks great.
> 
> Stella you got a talent my friend! Very well done!


It is so classy, I love it. It's exactly what I wanted for her. Stella was so great with helping me customize it so it would be perfect for Gemma. It's fully adjustable too so it will definitely fit her all of her life. I'm very, very happy with it!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Huly said:


> so cute! love it


Thank you! It's so lovely.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Looks very chic and classy i love it


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Gemma is so adorable , and looks gorgeous in her new necklace !!! its so pretty, i never noticed that thread with the necklaces. now i'm going to have to take a look


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

mandyschihuahuas said:


> Looks very chic and classy i love it


Thank you! I agree. I love it too!



elaina said:


> Gemma is so adorable , and looks gorgeous in her new necklace !!! its so pretty, i never noticed that thread with the necklaces. now i'm going to have to take a look


Aw, thank you! Yes, definitely go have a look! The designs are awesome.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks so cute I just love the look on Gemma's face in the 3 rd picture she looks like a rich little snob LOL Like I'm just to good Luv it


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the others!

Beautiful girl and such a pretty necklace by a talented lady!!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohhhh, sooooo pretty! Love it! 3rd pic is my fave! Great job making that necklace, Wicked!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

momofmany said:


> She looks so cute I just love the look on Gemma's face in the 3 rd picture she looks like a rich little snob LOL Like I'm just to good Luv it


Lol! That's exactly what she looks like! "I'm pretty and I know it!" 



jesuschick said:


> I agree with the others!
> 
> Beautiful girl and such a pretty necklace by a talented lady!!


Thank you, Karen!



Mary J said:


> Ohhhh, sooooo pretty! Love it! 3rd pic is my fave! Great job making that necklace, Wicked!


Love that pic too. She was sitting next to my boyfriend on the bed, asking for protection from Mommy who keeps putting all this scary stuff on her, lol.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Well actually as I look back, the 4th is my fave, LOL. But then ALL are great


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Mary J said:


> Well actually as I look back, the 4th is my fave, LOL. But then ALL are great


Lol, that's when she started getting more comfortable and started posing for me.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oooh that so lovely you are little Gemma! That is a very pretty necklace


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She can pose like a pro!!!!!!! I love how the necklace goes with her ears.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Love it!!


Thanks!



Finn said:


> She can pose like a pro!!!!!!! I love how the necklace goes with her ears.


Lol, she sure can! I didn't notice that. It does match the color inside her ears.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gemma should really be a model. I don't think she could get more adorable if she wanted too. She is just the most precious little thing, so gorgeous!! Beautiful necklace, too.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love her necklace! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Gemma should really be a model. I don't think she could get more adorable if she wanted too. She is just the most precious little thing, so gorgeous!! Beautiful necklace, too.


Awww, thank you. I think doggy modeling would be a great and fun thing for her! I wonder if there's anything like that in Sweden where she can go in for a photoshoot and have her pictures used on products labels or on cards. Like how Karen's Ruby is on a bunch of greeting cards. That would be so cool!



Angel1210 said:


> I love her necklace! What a beautiful girl!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She looks gorgeous! So pleased it fits her. I will have to pinch one of those pics for my website (if it ever gets finsished lol)


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh and the thread with the necklace pics just shows a small sample, I have dozens of other designs. I do fancy collars, (many types) leads, harnesses and couplers too. I also make jewellery for people, either matching the dog stuff, or on it's own. Currently working on a range of headdresses, armlets, hand/finger bracelets and foot jewellery (aka barefoot sandals) for a festival I am going to. If I have any left the will be going on Etsy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She looks gorgeous! So pleased it fits her. I will have to pinch one of those pics for my website (if it ever gets finsished lol)


How about you and I just fly to Sweden and dog nap the model?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She looks gorgeous! So pleased it fits her. I will have to pinch one of those pics for my website (if it ever gets finsished lol)


Thank you so much, Stella! She looks gorgeous in her gorgeous necklace! Definitely, please do! I would love to have her modeling one of your lovely creations for your website.  I'm so pleased with this necklace that I may even like to order another and maybe some other things from you later, but I have to figure out how much Gemma's spay is going to cost here in Sweden first before I go on any more shopping sprees. 



Huly said:


> How about you and I just fly to Sweden and dog nap the model?


Lol! Nooo! I'm going to have to hire Gemma her own private security!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

WOW so sparkly and beautiful!!! She looks like one of those 1940's 50's starlets.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That's pretty funny how Gemma reminds some of us of classic Hollywood.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Aww. So beautiful!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok u need to stop posting
These pics of Gemma I was this --> () close to booking my flight to Sweden to dog nap her'!!!!! 

Love the necklace it's perfect!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh and the thread with the necklace pics just shows a small sample, I have dozens of other designs. I do fancy collars, (many types) leads, harnesses and couplers too. I also make jewellery for people, either matching the dog stuff, or on it's own. Currently working on a range of headdresses, armlets, hand/finger bracelets and foot jewellery (aka barefoot sandals) for a festival I am going to. If I have any left the will be going on Etsy.


Can I get a link please?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Such a regal little princess in her crown jewels. Job well done Stella!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG The necklace is SO cute and so is wittle gemma! XD x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful! My husband would kill me, haha.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> WOW so sparkly and beautiful!!! She looks like one of those 1940's 50's starlets.


Haha, thank you! 



Finn said:


> That's pretty funny how Gemma reminds some of us of classic Hollywood.


She is a classy lady! Except for when she pooped under the kitchen table this morning!!! Not so classy. :foxes15:



okchic said:


> Aww. So beautiful!!


Thank you!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ok u need to stop posting
> These pics of Gemma I was this --> () close to booking my flight to Sweden to dog nap her'!!!!!
> 
> Love the necklace it's perfect!


Lol! I just can't help myself! 



mooberry said:


> Can I get a link please?


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-crafts/68762-necklaces-fao-caitlin-little-gemma.html



lulu'smom said:


> Such a regal little princess in her crown jewels. Job well done Stella!


She is and she knows it! Stella did awesome!



theshanman97 said:


> OMG The necklace is SO cute and so is wittle gemma! XD x


Haha, I always call her a "widdle, widdle, gurl." My boyfriend says it sounds like I'm calling her a "widow girl," lmao. He says "You're too young to be a widow, Gemma!" 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Beautiful! My husband would kill me, haha.


I thought my boyfriend might kill me, but he actually likes it. He thinks it looks pretty on her.  My boyfriend and I were totally against buying cute things to dress up our Chi before we found Gemma, but, well, after seeing all the pics here, it just rubbed off on me, and now even he is starting to think it's cute.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!
The 'diamonds' really sparkle... LOVE IT!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

jan896 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> The 'diamonds' really sparkle... LOVE IT!


They do! It's so pretty.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She looks adorable....she just makes you want to pick her up and give her big smooch :flower:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

nabi said:


> She looks adorable....she just makes you want to pick her up and give her big smooch :flower:


I do it to her all the time!  And sometimes she smacks me in the face with her paw when I try to, LOL.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Love this!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Cute as a button!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Love this!!!


Thanks! 



pam6400 said:


> Cute as a button!


Thank you! :daisy:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the necklace, she looks real pretty!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Such a little ham.


----------

